# Dieting and cholesterol



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Two years ago I lost 8 stone, a wee bit over 100 pounds (and in only 6 months) on my "Trogladiet", eating nothing store bought and nothing to which a caveman would not have access. I've kept it off and once in a while dip a few more pounds until Herself sees the scales and then it's pie three times a day until I'm back to 205.

A couple of months ago I went to see my physician and he told me my cholesterol was at 240!!! And 178 of that bad cholesterol. Yesterday, and after a couple of months of rearranging my regiment a bit, It was off to have my cholesterol checked again; now I'm at an overall 128 and 75 of that is the bad cholesterol.

I tell this not to in any way boast, but rather to stretch forth a hand of faith, for there is hope for those of us who have too long favored Scots eggs and buttered scones for breakfast, gravied everything for lunch and supper, and too much ice cream just before bedtime.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for that encouraging update.
PQ


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i dropped my cholesterol by 60-70 points in 3 months by walking daily.


----------



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

Well you have done it .Reducing overall cholesterol levels from 248 to 128 is highly appreciable.

__________________

Acai Weight loss


----------

